# Timid Chihuahua



## Chihuahua _lover (Jan 13, 2010)

I have only had my dog for 3 months now. She is scared of everything. If I move a piece of paper she runs away. When its time to go outside she will not come to be unless I put the leash down and then call her. 


Is this normal for a chihuahua and how can I break her out of these habbits????


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

my Mom's Chi Lilly was like that. She was so scared of everything. My Mom lives alone in a different state then I do. Lilly did not get very socialized early on. Plus, being alone my Mom really spoils her dogs. Mom and Lilly came for a long visit to our house where there are the 2 dogs plus teenagers in and out all the time. Being exposed to our home helped her come out of her shell. My Mom now has a Chi puppy as well. When we went to visit at Christmas Lilly was not shy at all and seems to be "teaching" the puppy, Dolly, who is a little doll as her name suggests. I guess my point is. Try to expose her to new things without stressing her too much. I am sure this is easier said than done. It will take patience.


----------



## Chihuahua _lover (Jan 13, 2010)

I take her everywhere I go, I know that it will take sometime. It also seems that she doesn't like men. Everytime a man calls her she runs away. Its winter here so she only goes out to do her business and then she comes in. Its way too cold outside for her little body with no fur. In the summer time I am going to take her to the park, hopefully that will help her. I try to have her around as many people as possible, even young children which she doesn't seem to like.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

As you say, it will take some time. My Mom's Lilly still does not like most men. She barks like crazy at them, unless they sit down and my Mom hands Lilly to him. (I had forgotten that until you mentioned yours not liking men) Then she is fine. It may be your girl is just prone to be shy. They each have such different personalities. Do you have other animals is your home? Maybe she needs a playmate.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Just like people Chi's can have different temperments. This may just be her temperment? Like said above take her everywere and get her around all sorts of sights and sounds. Do not coddle her when she is afraid and try not to stress over it as she will feed off of your stress and anxiety. You can also try allowing strangers to give her treats and pet her when doing so, this will help her relate strangers to happy things and may help her ease up a bit. I always handed my Chi's over to people that asked to hold or pet them, this way they realized if I was okay with it then they should be to as they trust mom ;-) You say you have had her 3 months, did you get her as a puppy or was she a rescue?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

My dog isn't timid..but I'd say he is a bit shy. He doesn't go running up to strangers..either human or canine with his tail wagging. He does approach some but other he just turns away from. He is exposed to everything really. As time goes on , he is almost 2 now, he seems a bit more friendly to "outsiders". I'd say just keep bringing her around places and if she can socialize with dogs that would be good.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Make sure you don't over do it.Just talk to her sofly when you have her out and about with you.See if you can get her a toy or blanket that makes her feel safe and then let her take it with her.As for the leash let her drag it with her.Make a game out of stuff she is scared of.


----------



## Chihuahua _lover (Jan 13, 2010)

I got her when she was 5 months old. I always take a blanket and toys with me. I have also tried to walk her but she doesn't seem to like walking, she always stops as if to say please pick me up! I plan on taking her to the park and everything. Thanks for the advice. I have another dog and she seems to be okay around her, they play and she snuggles with her. 

She hates when I leave her alone. It seems thats when she goes to the bathroom is when I leave her alone. But if I am with her all day she doesn't have any accidents in the house. If I leave her alone she usually poops.


----------

